# Recipe Needed!!!



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I need a recipe for venison meatballs. I have fresh venison ground up (no added suet), and need a good recipe for meatballs that will stay together.

Let's hear what you have!

Slider_01

PS: I would like to do this for an office party this Wednesday, so the sooner the better!


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am REALLY in need of a good recipe, surely someone knows one to help me out.

Slider_01


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

My dad has made venison meatballs before, but I don't think he has found a recipe for ones that don't fall apart. Send him a private message, his name is "155 MM". Have you ever had elk meatballs? Now those are yummy!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You should go to the recipe forum where this one is for goose meatballs....I would think it would be good for venison also....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=7692


----------

